# Going to the Nymphomaniacs convention...........



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

Nymphomaniac Convention

A man boarded an aircraft at London Heathrow Airport 's 
Terminal 5 for New York , and taking his seat as he settled 
in, he noticed a very beautiful woman boarding the plane. 
He realised she was heading straight toward his seat and 
bingo - she took the seat right beside him.

'Hello', he blurted out, 'Business trip or 
vacation?'

She turned, smiled enchantingly and said, 'Business. 
I'm going to the annual nymphomaniac convention in the 
United States .'

He swallowed hard. Here was the most gorgeous woman he had 
ever seen sitting next to him, and she was going to a 
meeting for nymphomaniacs!

Struggling to maintain his composure, he calmly asked, 
'What's your business role at this convention?'

'Lecturer,' she responded. 'I use my experience 
to debunk some of the popular myths about sexuality.'

'Really', he smiled, 'what myths are 
those?'

'Well,' she explained, 'one popular myth is 
that African-American men are the most well endowed when, in 
fact, it's the Native American Indian who is most likely 
to possess that trait. Another popular myth is that French 
men are the best lovers, when actually it is the men of 
Greek descent. We have also found that the best potential 
lovers in all categories are the Irish.'

Suddenly the woman became uncomfortable and blushed. 
'I'm sorry,' she said 'I really 
shouldn't be discussing this with you, I don't even 
know your name!'

'Tonto,' the man said. 'Tonto Papadopoulos, but 
my friends call me Paddy.'


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The old ones are the best :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> The old ones are the best :lol:


+1 :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Harvester (Aug 24, 2010)

Just re read this and it made me laugh again...and I've heard it!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

